# New here from Bama!



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

wecome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Cuz Pat . Have fun here.


----------



## D_Dubya (Feb 6, 2007)

What part of bama? Welcome.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!:smile: 

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

WELCOME to AT


----------



## Drivin Nails (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sure you have been getting lots of info as I have! Have fun!


----------



## chefcoz (May 1, 2006)

Welcome!! Are you a member of the BHA in bama?


----------



## BLKBOWHUNTER (Apr 18, 2007)

Cuz-Pat said:


> Been posting just a little in some of the other forums. Glad to find this site. Lots of helpful info here. Hope to be here a long time.


I am from Alabama too, but live in Maryland now. WELCOME HERE!!!!!


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

:welcomesign: from a Mississippi boy


----------



## Cuz-Pat (Apr 22, 2007)

chefcoz said:


> Welcome!! Are you a member of the BHA in bama?



Yes, I am a member of BHA and a member of a local chapter of BHA as well, the "Tuscaloosa/Pickens Bowhunters".


----------



## buckcreek (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome, and War Eagle!!!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------

